
Stunning New Photos of Isolated Tribe Yield Surprises - eplanit
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2016/12/uncontacted-tribe-amazon-brazil-photos/
======
credit_guy
I don't understand something: they say these guys have Neolithic technology
and they are isolated, but something is not right. One of the photos shows a
person with some sort of machete/sword. The blade on that tool/weapon is very
long and relatively thin, it's almost certainly metallic. So either these guys
have more advanced technology (unlikely) or they are not as isolated as they
are portrayed.

Edit: Ignore above, it's explained at the end of the article. “Dating back to
1910, there have been reports that they raided settlements and made off with
machetes and axes,” Meirelles said. “They’ve been using them for a long time.
They’re practically part of their culture.” The tools have allowed them to
clear large enough swaths of forest to expand food production.

